# Rose Lake Shooting Range Temporarily Closing for Renovations



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The Department of Natural Resources will temporarily close the Rose Lake Shooting Range in Clinton County for renovations on Thursday, Sept. 8. Work should be completed by Oct. 1. The renovations will include new concrete sidewalks and other improvements necessary to enhance safety and accessibility on the range.

More...


----------



## aphess223 (Aug 1, 2001)

you didn't mention that Dansville Shooting Range is Closed to and not likely to reopen. The Rose Lake Range is nice but I haven't been there shooting since they made it so nice that you can't use it because it always closed when I get out of work, also there is the Range MASTER and you can only have 1 round at a time, plus if your shooting black powder you can't be reloading if there are people down range and your other options are 30 Miles away. Really Makes you want to continue shooting


----------

